# At Last !



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well finally I think I am done with the drawings. I sure hope you all like them. Been working at it for quite a while now.

I really would like your feedback on the page layout, the narrative and of course the drawings/design. If there are any improvements, please, do not hesitate to let me know.

You can find the plans for the Logging Wagon at the Manual Server by clicking on Implement and Part Sketches, then of course Rudi's Log Wagon.

I have included the link here as well:

http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/Sketches or Plans/Implements/Rudi's Log Wagon/index.html


Thanks for being so patient!

Cheers


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I got one word for you. WOW!!! 

Good job. I am looking over the pic's, and am getting some ideas on how to make one of my own. I will probably use some steel, only becouse I have some real nice peices of heavy angle I have nothing to do with, and also I have a steering axle off of an old Bready built Homelight garden tractor. Seems like I could use that. I would also put some kind of decking down. Just to make it usefull for other things. Real good job though. Thanks for all the time and effort you put into it.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Rudi
Great job!!! The drawings are excellent and easy to follow. The narrative is absolutely top notch. As I read it, I got the feeling that I was standing there and chatting with you. When you can convey that experience to written word, your doing all right!! You are an asset to this forum. Again, great job and thanks for all your effort.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thats the best*

Rudi
Thats the best and easiest directions i have seen even gave a complete parts list with some pictures.:thumbsup: :fineprint You did an excellent job on that. Thanks.
Jody


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks for the nice words guys, I really appreciate that. It still needs some work though I think and I will get to that over the next little while.

I guess for my next project, it will probably be the hiller for the back of my Cub and then the 45 gallon sprayer with a direct drive pump running from my PTO. Ideas, Ideas Ideas......

Thanks again all, I really appreciate


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Your welcome Rudi....Looking forward to your next project.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Rudi*

As with everything I have seen you do,great job. I am sure I am not alone with this thought;Think what you could do if you had a welder.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice job Rudi!!:thumbsup: 


Rudi with a welder!! Just think of the posibilities!!!:xmas:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Indeed VERY nice work Rudi! Thank you for posting that! :thumbsup:


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Ingersoll:

One of my next two projects is to build a 45 gallon spray wagon. That will be utilizing 2 cub front ends as the axles. The mounting will probably be similar to what you are going to end up with. I have to go get some special u-bolts made as I cannot find what I need pre-manufactured.

I have a feeling from the brief description, that the fronts ends are
going to be similar in concept.

Be curious to see what you have in mind -- a sketch a possibility?

Cheers

Rudi


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Rudi*

There is a place in Buffalo That will make you a set of U-Bolts. I have daelt with these guys and they are great.
Brute Spring & Eqipment 717 Elk St. Buffalo New York 14210 
(716) 826-4900


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook291 _
> *Ingersoll:
> 
> 
> ...


What I have in mind?? Well, normaly I just kinda get a bunch of parts together, and try to make them all fit.  

Plans? We don't need no stinking plans.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Rudi, very impressive...
you can tell you put some time into them...

do you have any plans for a garage?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

* I think Rudi is this forums Kevin!!!*


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks guys I appreciate the words I really do.

K, now what kind of garage, how big, how many doors, windows, concrete floor, trusses or rafters, pole or western framing.....

let me know..

btw --- who is Kevin??

oh and slipshod, thanks, I'll check em out..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Kevin is the guy over on the GW site, he visits this one now and then, who can make something from anything. Everyone is amazed at his ingenuity.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Randy:

Pardon my lack of knowledge, I guess I should know what GW is but I don't have a clue.....

What site is that?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

spook its another tractor forum.. GW garden web...


Here is a link..


FYI Garage: 40*28 3 cars, 3 doors... looking to get one built this spring... getting prices now...


garden web.. 'the other site'


----------

